# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Horticultura  Caracteristicas de la cebolla amarilla  de exportacion kioto f1 - takii seed

## 19970680

*ESTIMADO COLEGAS:* TENEMOS A NIVEL COMERCIAL LA CEBOLLA AMARILLA DE EXPORTACION KIOTO F1 DE LA MARCA TAKII SEED, ESTE PRODUCTO SE HA DESARROLLADO A NIVEL PRE-COMERCIAL EN EL FUNDO DON PEPE DE LA EMPRESA AGROLATINA SAC Y EN LA EMPRESA AGROPECSA EN CHULUCANAS -PIURA DANDO BUENOS RESULTADOS, ESTE PRODUCTO SE HA DESTINADO A USA EN LOS MESES DE CIEMBRE -ENERO. ESTE AÑO COIMERCIALMENTE ESTAMOS TRABAJANDO EN EL VALLE DE VILLACURI Y CHULUCANAS A NIVEL COMERCIAL. CUALQUER CONSULTA PUEDEN LLAMARME.  *CEBOLLA AMARILLA KIOTO F1**marca:* takii*origen:* japon *variedad:* KIOTO F1 *tipo de formato:* redondo a achatado *color:* marron - amarillo *tamaño promedio:* médium: 22,05% jumbo: 65,30% colosal: 12,92% *peso promedio:*  médium: 222,5 grs.jumbo: 318,32 grs. colosal: 405,67 grs. *diámetro promedio:* médium: 7,45 cms. jumbo:.9,21 cms. colosal: 9,88 cms. *pungencia:* 3,8 - 4,97 (suave ligeramente pungente) *dureza:* muy compacto *almacenamiento:* muy bueno. *tipo de siembra:* indirecta (almacigo) *ciclo de maduracion:* etapa de transplante: 35 - 40 d.d.s. *etapa de cosecha:* 90 d.d.t. *epoca de siembra:* julio setiembre (epoca tardia) *epoca de cosecha :*finales de nov. -enero *tª optima de germinación:* 16ºc  18ªc *tª optima de desarrollo:* 22 -25ºc *humedad optima de desarrollo:* 60% *suelo:* arenoso . Franco-arenoso, ricos en materia orgánica, de consistencia media y no calcáreos *distanciamiento recomendado:* d. Entre planta: 10 cms. d. Entre surco: 1,6 mts d. Entre cinta: 35 cms. ancho de la cama: 70 cms  *nº de hileras de plantas / cama:* 4 *densidad recomendada:* 350,000 plantas/ha. *porcentaje de germinacion (%):* 99% *porcentaje de transplante (%):* 95% *porcentaje de producto exportable promedio:* *colosal :* 17,45%; *jumbo :* 65,44% *medium :* 17,11% *rendimientos promedio (contenedor):* 2,4 *costo producción promedio (dolares/ha) :*10500,00 *resistencia /tolerancia:* stemphylium; alternaria ;botrytis fusarium S6301192.jpgS6301196.jpgS6301191.jpgS6301193.jpgS6301190.jpgTemas similares: CEBOLLA AMARILLA CENTURY PARA LA EXPORTACION Busqueda proveedores MANGO - CEBOLLA(Roja/Amarilla) para EXPORTACION Caracteristicas del brocoli corsario f1-takii Caracteristicas de la zanahoria takii- japonesa f1 Caracteristicas de la cebolla roja red star f1 para exportacion

----------

